# möchte mir ein neues bmx kaufen was ist zu empfehlen



## freerider4 (19. Juni 2011)

möchte mir ein neues bmx kaufen was ist zu empfehlen.
kosten nicht mehr als 1000 euro


----------



## Hertener (19. Juni 2011)

Erzähl doch mal was so Dein Stil ist, was Du magst und was weniger, welche Vorlieben Du hast und wie sich das Rad fahren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (19. Juni 2011)

1000â¬ wtp envy


----------



## RISE (19. Juni 2011)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> 1000 wtp envy



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzu zu fügen. Ein Freund hat das Teil jetzt eine ganze Weile und das ist super. Parttechnisch eh und das lange Oberrohr merkt man kaum.


----------



## Hertener (19. Juni 2011)

Na Jungs, nicht so schnell mit den jungen Pferden. Vielleicht möchte er ja ein ordentliches Flatland-Rad haben.


----------



## hubert1234 (19. September 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich hab neues Angebot:http://www.kostenlose-anzeigen.net/anzeige-BMX-Teile-oder-BMX-Caesar-von-KHE-13686.html


----------



## biker303 (19. September 2011)

stell dir ein eigenes zusammen das ist das beste


----------



## vollepullebmx (27. September 2011)

schau mal die Custom Bikes an fürs Geld echt super

http://bmxer.de/de/Sonderangebote/Komplettraeder/Season-2011-Komplettrad.html






oder

http://bmxer.de/de/Sonderangebote/Komplettraeder/Total-BMX-Votron-Kustom-BMX-Komplettrad-2011-rot-.html


----------



## P.E.Cycles (2. Oktober 2011)

www.p-e-cycles.com


Redline BMX & GT Bicycles


----------



## RISE (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ist kein konstruktiver Vorschlag sondern Eigenwerbung für den Shop, was im übrigen auch nicht den Richtlinien des Forums entspricht. Nur so als kleiner Hinweis für den Einstand.


----------

